# Heading out Friday



## cliff k (Oct 1, 2007)

Have made the call. Leaving out at 5:30 in the morning and heading to the petronius/beer can/marlin area. going to give it a little time there looking for tuna/wahoo. then heading towards the rigs for ajs, beeliner and triggers. cant wait to give you guys a report.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

cliff k said:


> Have made the call. Leaving out at 5:30 in the morning and heading to the petronius/beer can/marlin area. going to give it a little time there looking for tuna/wahoo. then heading towards the rigs for ajs, beeliner and triggers. cant wait to give you guys a report.


Good luck, safe travels, and tight lines.


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

Be safe out there


----------

